# Motorhome and Radio Reception.



## Summer1999 (Jun 27, 2022)

Hi all I have been Motorhoming for quite a few years and we love it! I have a 2008 Compass Avantgarde 120 on a Peugeot Boxer 2.2. The radio is almost redundant due to inability to tune in to many stations. Seems to me the Aerial is pretty crap? two questions, a) anyone know where the Radio Aerial is located in the Cab?? b) any suggestions on fitting something better and where best to put it? We go away later next week to Somerset and Dorset, so would be nice to have more Tunes!! Many thanks


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 27, 2022)

The aerial is in the nearside door mirror.

As you and many others have found the reception is poor to useless.

I have equipped my previous and current motorhome with one of these:









						Blaupunkt Autofun FunLine AM/FM in car windscreen aerial antenna
					

Blaupunkt Autofun FunLine AM/FM in car windscreen aerial antenna easy to install on screen adhesive disc aerial for fixing to the inside of a vehicle window




					www.incarconnections.co.uk
				




It's a lot more expensive than seemingly similar items on eBay. However it works extremely well and I suspect it's much better than cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 28, 2022)

Can't help but welcome along.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 29, 2022)

Another answer proffered but not read ...


----------



## Summer1999 (Jun 29, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> The aerial is in the nearside door mirror.
> 
> As you and many others have found the reception is poor to useless.
> 
> ...


Hi ya, thanks very much for your reply! I have just ordered one of those Aerials, it should arrive just in time for me to fit it! As it's a Bluespot item I know it's good quality! There was a saving of £13 on MRP  Bonus!


----------



## blights (Jul 26, 2022)

Summer1999 said:


> Hi ya, thanks very much for your reply! I have just ordered one of those Aerials, it should arrive just in time for me to fit it! As it's a Bluespot item I know it's good quality! There was a saving of £13 on MRP  Bonus!


Hi have you fitted this yet ? , I was directed to this thread as have same problem in mine . An update report would be great


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 26, 2022)

blights said:


> Hi have you fitted this yet ? , I was directed to this thread as have same problem in mine . An update report would be great


As I said I have fitted this aerial to two motorhomes and it transformed the reception.


----------

